# Best Contactors Lights



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

If your designing from new or replacing old contactors which type contactor is going to be the best "Value" in terms of reliability, cost, noise levels for say flouescent and LED mostly with some incandescents left over maybe still or Metal Halides.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Anything made by Arrow Hart, Wadsworth, FPE, Bulldog, or Zinsco will work just fine.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Anything made by Arrow Hart, Wadsworth, FPE, Bulldog, or Zinsco will work just fine.


Wanna add ge to that list??


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Wanna add ge to that list??


Yes, I also forgot Colt, Trumbull and ITE.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

What about putting an allen bradley latching type relay contactor in a large blue jbox ?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> What about putting an allen bradley latching type relay contactor in a large blue jbox ?



Sure that would work as long as the branch wiring is done with lamp cord.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Do blue boxes have a different fire rating than grey boxes ?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Do blue boxes have a different fire rating than grey boxes ?


Not that I'm aware of. I just know that blue boxes will almost always contain hack work, with grey boxes it's about 50/50 hack vs. professional.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I just know that blue boxes will almost always contain hack work, with grey boxes it's about 50/50 hack vs. professional.


 I think that's part of the listing. If you exceed hack-box-fill by doing say 60% professional wiring, it voids that listing. But when the listing is void that also makes it more hack which puts you back in the 50/50 range, which re-instates the listing, which makes it less hack and puts you back at 60%.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright now I'm lost. Who is trolling who?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do Carlon boxes when they exceed around 100 cu/in turn grey ??


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> I think that's part of the listing. If you exceed hack-box-fill by doing say 60% professional wiring, it voids that listing. But when the listing is void that also makes it more hack which puts you back in the 50/50 range, which re-instates the listing, which makes it less hack and puts you back at 60%.


Right. Now, let's add metal boxes to the mix. Gem boxes, handy boxes, and octagons have automatic hack box fill listings. However, deep 4" squares and other professionally used products do not.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Why do Carlon boxes when they exceed around 100 cu/in turn grey ??


Machine operator error?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Machine operator error?


Hi Peter d


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

socalelect said:


> Hi Peter d


Wow, you're just figuring that out now? :laughing:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Wow, you're just figuring that out now? :laughing:


With the wife being preg and in overtime I haven't been on much


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Wow, you're just figuring that out now? :laughing:


 
Youre not Peter D.

Ive read alot of his posts and you are ALOT smarter.:laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Youre not Peter D.
> 
> Ive read alot of his posts and you are ALOT smarter.:laughing:


:whistling2:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Cletis said:


> What about putting an allen bradley latching type relay contactor in a large blue jbox ?


Someone sells that!!!

http://www.lightingcontrols.com/productcatalog/overview.asp


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I just know that blue boxes will almost always contain hack work, with grey boxes it's about 50/50 hack vs. professional.


Lol!!!


----------

